# Looking for a new crank in rod



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Soo I'm on the hunt for a new half way decent crankin rod. Price range is 100 but I might consider spending more if you can convince me. But let me know what you use, line size/type and ratio on reel. Tell me the cranks you use most with it brand specific. I want details so I can decide if you crank like I do I love my cranks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Line size, reel type/size, gear ratio are all variables that change. I have 5 crankbait setups that are all completely different...

But...

In general I love using soft, fiberglass rods for crankbaits.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

St. Criox mojo rod in medium action 6'6" spinning model worked well for me...right at 100 bucks. I did recently break it on my kayak......got to watch out for those low limbs. Lol

Other than that it was a good rod for what I wanted it for. I use lots of small bomber crankbaits for smallies. 

I prefer to jig anymore.....if you hook it, you catch it. I lose way too may big fish on crankbaits. I probably lose three out of every ten fish on crankbaits......maybe one out of thirty on single hook lures such as Jigs and worms.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You should be using a composite or glass rod for cranking 7-7'6" and sweep the rod on bite never set the hook like jigging then when the fish is going to surface lower your rod tip to the waters surface you will catch way more fish cranking like that just a regular graphite rod is not what I would recommend for any crankbaits not that you can't catch fish like that but a moderate action rod will give the fish more time to get all those hooks in its face try it you won't regret it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CRAPEYE (Mar 6, 2006)

I just bought a new bass pro carbon lite rod med. mod. action and I love it. Got it on sale for 79.00 plus free ship. Its not a big crank rod but I have been throwing kvd 1.0 and 1.5 with no prob.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Shimano Convergence CVCC70MHB crank bait specific rod. 7' medium heavy power, rated for 3/8 - 1 oz. lures and 10 - 20 lb. test line. Medium fast action. It uses Shimano's TC4 blank construction which means its a graphite composite. I use a Curado 200 D reel, 6.2:1 gear ratio, 12 lb Vicious Elite Fluorocarbon line.

I throw Manns Baby 1 Minus', KVD 1.5s and 2.5 square bills, Bandit 200, and 250 Ledge, Bomber 6As and 7As, Strike King 3XDs and 5XDs, Strike King 1/2 oz. Red Eye Shad, and 3/4 oz. Koppers Live Target Gizzard Shad trap. It handles them all beautifully, and it handles fish beautifully. I've only lost two fish on it since I've had it, which is a little over a year. I use it a lot, and have caught quite a few fish with it. The rod cost me $70. 

In case it's something that interests you, I ordered it from Land Big Fish. I will say that it took three weeks to get the rod in. Bass Depot carries the same model, and while I have never bought anything from them, I hear their shipping is great.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got home & it was waiting at the door for me. Their replacement warranty was no questions asked. 

It's worth the extra $$ to get a rod with the warranty. Broke this one last year. Just sent it back, it broke when yakfishing awhile ago and they even sent me the newer model. 








































Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> Shimano Convergence CVCC70MHB crank bait specific rod. 7' medium heavy power, rated for 3/8 - 1 oz. lures and 10 - 20 lb. test line. Medium fast action. It uses Shimano's TC4 blank construction which means its a graphite composite. I use a Curado 200 D reel, 6.2:1 gear ratio, 12 lb Vicious Elite Fluorocarbon line.
> 
> I throw Manns Baby 1 Minus', KVD 1.5s and 2.5 square bills, Bandit 200, and 250 Ledge, Bomber 6As and 7As, Strike King 3XDs and 5XDs, Strike King 1/2 oz. Red Eye Shad, and 3/4 oz. Koppers Live Target Gizzard Shad trap. It handles them all beautifully, and it handles fish beautifully. I've only lost two fish on it since I've had it, which is a little over a year. I use it a lot, and have caught quite a few fish with it. The rod cost me $70.


I'm surprised you don't have trouble throwing bandit lures. That is what I fish a lot during the warmer temps. I fish 100s 200s 250s and the 300s I love them. That is exactly what I'm looking for too a rod that can cast those well. My kvds traps and bombers have good weight and I never have trouble with those. But that rod is under my price which is a plus. 

Have you used it with any thing with depths over 12ft?


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Rasper said:


> I'm surprised you don't have trouble throwing bandit lures. That is what I fish a lot during the warmer temps. I fish 100s 200s 250s and the 300s I love them. That is exactly what I'm looking for too a rod that can cast those well. My kvds traps and bombers have good weight and I never have trouble with those. But that rod is under my price which is a plus.
> 
> Have you used it with any thing with depths over 12ft?
> 
> ...


I don't have any problem throwing the Bandit 200s with it and it will absolutely launch the 250. The Strike King 5XD says it will hit 15'. It hit's 12 consistently with the line I use. I can make a 75' cast with an XD5 with ease. I'd call it a mid range rod. The reel seat is up locking and super sweet. Build quality is good. It's heavier than a Shimano Compre, or Crucial would be. But it's not noticeably more. It's really a great rod for the price. I was, and have been pleasantly surprised ever since I got it.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> I don't have any problem throwing the Bandit 200s with it and it will absolutely launch the 250. The Strike King 5XD says it will hit 15'. It hit's 12 consistently with the line I use. I can make a 75' cast with an XD5 with ease. I'd call it a mid range rod. The reel seat is up locking and super sweet. Build quality is good. It's heavier than a Shimano Compre, or Crucial would be. But it's not noticeably more. It's really a great rod for the price. I was, and have been pleasantly surprised ever since I got it.


Fantastic, i think im going to print it out and see if Rod Makers in strongsville will order me one. If they dont have it. It gives me a little extra cash soo its only a plus! Thanks alot, i never thought of looking at Shimano either, im a Diawa fan personally but this might change it!


----------



## squarebill (May 21, 2013)

W&M Rick Clunn S-Glass 6'8" H square bill rod with a pro qualifier 5:2:1 spooled with 10lb or 12lb Pline. I use this rods for square bills mostly 1/4-1/2oz baits. for the price of these rods they cant be beat IMO.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

squarebill said:


> W&M Rick Clunn S-Glass 6'8" H square bill rod with a pro qualifier 5:2:1 spooled with 10lb or 12lb Pline. I use this rods for square bills mostly 1/4-1/2oz baits. for the price of these rods they cant be beat IMO.


Couldnt imagine using that slow of a reel for square bills... Shallow diving cranks = fast retrieve most of the time, thats hard to do with a 5 to 1 ratio reel...


As for the ops question... A good cranking rod for the money is the abu veritas... Not bad at all for slightly over 100 bills...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Veritas is a good rod but for the exact same dollar I'd go with a St croix Mojo Bass. The only rods I use....for the dollar amount and sensitivity i love those rods.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I actually use 6.2:1 or 6.4:1 for cranking... personally i can creep my reels if needed, and i can have total feel over my rod.... 5.1 and 4.9:1 you are cranking soo fast you cant even get a good feeling down there with all the cranking go on. thats just my opinion though.... its acutally the opposite for jig and worm for me.... i prefer 6.4:1 cause then i can move my baits even slower then any of the 7:1's I do this cause you never know how fast the fish want a crank... and you never know how slow they are going to want a jig or worm being drug across the bottom. I also do this... so i dont have to buy 20 rods.... i like having my 5 BC and 2 spinnning.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Scum_Frog said:


> Veritas is a good rod but for the exact same dollar I'd go with a St croix Mojo Bass. The only rods I use....for the dollar amount and sensitivity i love those rods.


ill be the first to admit, my dislike for the mojo rod and my liking of the veritas rod is very shallow and is in no way an opinion based on technical aspects...


----------



## squarebill (May 21, 2013)

lordofthepunks said:


> Couldnt imagine using that slow of a reel for square bills... Shallow diving cranks = fast retrieve most of the time, thats hard to do with a 5 to 1 ratio reel...
> 
> 
> As for the ops question... A good cranking rod for the money is the abu veritas... Not bad at all for slightly over 100 bills...


Ratio for a square bill is all in personal preference to me... Your also recomending a graphite rod when a lot of people prefer glass for cranking... Again personal preference.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

squarebill said:


> Ratio for a square bill is all in personal preference to me... Your also recomending a graphite rod when a lot of people prefer glass for cranking... Again personal preference.


I do prefer graphite but I would like to try kvd graphite glass rod but it's like 130 I think

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone use the vendetta any Garcia?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

I use the Verdict and like the feel very much. It is really light and I never get tired of it. It is a medium heavy 7' and strung with with Spiderwire braid. I also have a very light spinning reel on it and can fish all day tirelessly. 
I do plan to move up to the Villain soon and a different reel. Everything I use is very light except all the tackle I carry. I have everything I need for a great day of enjoyment. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

I use upper end Diawa and Abu reels. I throw Yozuri minnows, deep divers, all kinds of plastics, and various Rapalas. I just bought some Faith baits and will be using them. 
Depending on all the parameters of conditions, I throw what makes me comfortable at the time. I have no trouble catching fish with braid. 
As I acquire more equipment, different reels will each have different Spider braids. I plan to string one with 20# camo - braid, and another with ultra-braid. I'm also looking at a Diawa Cielo rod and some Fenwicks, and St. Croix as well. I have a number of reels needing new rods. 
I use graphite for everything and always have an SIC eye on the tip at the very least. I will also be going to micro-eyes on my rods when possible. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

squarebill said:


> Ratio for a square bill is all in personal preference to me... Your also recomending a graphite rod when a lot of people prefer glass for cranking... Again personal preference.


Big difference chief.. There are lots of graphite rods that are specifically made for cranking. There is no 5 to 1 reel made for square bills. Square bills are made to trigger bites from deflecting, speed improves deflection, 5 to 1 reels are slow even if you reel them as fast as humanly possible. You can always slow your retrieve if needed when using a high speed reel, you cant speed up a slow reel.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Screw it, youre right... Everyone has their preferences...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

CowboyWyatt said:


> I use upper end Diawa and Abu reels. I throw Yozuri minnows, deep divers, all kinds of plastics, and various Rapalas. I just bought some Faith baits and will be using them.
> Depending on all the parameters of conditions, I throw what makes me comfortable at the time. I have no trouble catching fish with braid.
> As I acquire more equipment, different reels will each have different Spider braids. I plan to string one with 20# camo - braid, and another with ultra-braid. I'm also looking at a Diawa Cielo rod and some Fenwicks, and St. Croix as well. I have a number of reels needing new rods.
> I use graphite for everything and always have an SIC eye on the tip at the very least. I will also be going to micro-eyes on my rods when possible.
> ...


Hey Bub, next time you're around Alum way, we need to go fishing.

I found the Quantum response rods, 7'mf with the micro eyes. These are great rods in the $60 range. I got a 2pc to keep in the jeep! But I absolutely love mine for throwing medium cranks or smaller, most plastics or swims, and spinners. Really a quality "general use" rod.

Mr. A


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> Screw it, youre right... Everyone has their preferences...


Atta boy! LoL jk....now your in my shoes when arguing chevy's over ford and dodge LOL.

Unfortunately though it definitely is preference....in some circumstances I KNOW fishing braid with whatever technique im doing at the time is the right way....but I still love the feel and stretch of mono so I will throw it.....stupid....but I love the feeling of mono. All in preference..

MoJo Bass for life! LOL jk lol...I can actually get all the abu rods and reels for around 40% off but I still like the St. Croix's and I dont get a discount....maybe someday I will pay and get a Villain.....maybe! LoL


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> Screw it, youre right... Everyone has their preferences...


I understand why you posted this ....and I agree that everyone has their own preferences. But you were right (and I know you know you were right) to point out the deficiencies of a slow gear ratio reel when it comes to certain baits. And really their deficiencies with anything other than the very biggest baits that would be used for bass. Personally I couldn't imagine using a 5:1 gear ratio all day. It would wear me out. 

I'm not picking on anyone here ....... but I get a kick out of hearing or reading people say how much line their reels take in with each turn of the handle. Sure ....... the reel may take in 26" of line per turn of the handle when the spool is full of line. How much line does that baby take in at the end of 75 or 100' cast? Not nearly as much, and that's because of the decrease in spool diameter. By casting you just made your slow reel, even slower.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Bassbme said:


> I understand why you posted this ....and I agree that everyone has their own preferences. But you were right (and I know you know you were right) to point out the deficiencies of a slow gear ratio reel when it comes to certain baits. And really their deficiencies with anything other than the very biggest baits that would be used for bass. Personally I couldn't imagine using a 5:1 gear ratio all day. It would wear me out.
> 
> I'm not picking on anyone here ....... but I get a kick out of hearing or reading people say how much line their reels take in with each turn of the handle. Sure ....... the reel may take in 26" of line per turn of the handle when the spool is full of line. How much line does that baby take in at the end of 75 or 100' cast? Not nearly as much, and that's because of the decrease in spool diameter. By casting you just made your slow reel, even slower.




there are no absolutes in fishing but there are rules of thumb that can make your life easier and one of those rules of thumb that ive come to notice about gear ratios is this...

if there is a good chance you are going to need to burn a bait during a retrieve, you prob don't want to be using a slow reel... and a square bill crankbait, by most accounts, is a bait that you primarily fish fast.

there are also techniques that may not require a fast presentation but require quick line recovery like flipping matts or frogging.

the only techniques that I regularly do that a slow reel really excels in are deep cranking, large swimbaits and Alabama rig and even those are not absolutes... however, you can effectively fish every other technique with a mid to high speed reel and not lose any performance.

I like this analogy...

a square bill crankbait is a street legal race car... it needs to be fast most of the time, except the rare occasion where you and the wife take it out for a joy ride on a lazy sunday... most of the time, you are running that thing balls out, and blowing the doors off the competition (bass) but on that rare occasion where you are joyriding, you are just easing off the gas and staying under the speed limit... why on earth would you stick a duramax diesel in that thing (5 to 1 reel) when you know dam well that most of the time you need that car to be running as fast as possible... so what do you do? you go out, try to race your duramax motor and you realize that you got plenty of power but you just don't have any speed no matter how hard you mash the gas pedal... either way is easily correctable by just running the right motor...

some people prefer doing things the hard way though... reasons? unknown...

use the diesel when you have to tow (huge baits with lots of drag and speed not required) otherwise use the gas motor.... trying to drag race with a semi truck defies reason, no matter what you prefer...


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

LOTP hit it exactly. Nothings a given in fishin but when given the chance to use the right tool for the job use them! I agree with it all. I don't think a square bill can be fished to fast(usually). Deep crankin all day is easier on the arms with a slow real and speed is key when in the slop.


----------

